# moins cher qu'un ipod shuffle



## makisblack (4 Juin 2007)

je cherche un balladeur mp3 compatible mac mais moins cher qu'un ipod shuffle (pas au dessus de 40 euros) .
j'ai déja un ipod 60, et c'est juste pour avoir un truc moins lourd, mais je sais pas quoi acheter qui soit compatible apple+itunes.


----------



## whereismymind (4 Juin 2007)

Apple, ça peut se trouver mais compatible iTunes à part l'iPod .....


----------



## makisblack (4 Juin 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Apple, ça peut se trouver mais compatible iTunes à part l'iPod .....



j'en ai déja un , de carefour, un truc sans marques a 20 euros, mais quand je le connecte sur mac, il le reconnait meme pas, alors pour transferer des chansons.
et pis ca m'embete d'investir dans un shuffle alors que je vais presque pas m'en servir et surtout, je risque de le perdre, donc il faut un truc pas cher.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Juin 2007)

il n'est même pas reconnu comme une clé USB ???? tu n'as pas un volume qui se monte sur le bureau ?


----------



## makisblack (4 Juin 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> il n'est même pas reconnu comme une clé USB ???? tu n'as pas un volume qui se monte sur le bureau ?


non car il fait pas clé usb!
j'ai rien qui monte, mais c'est pour ça, j'aimerais bien trouver un truc convenable, meme qui fasse 500 mégas de capacité, mais le probleme, c'est que dans les magazins, il te disent oui oui c'est compatible mac et quand tu lis la notice, bah non justement.


----------



## whereismymind (5 Juin 2007)

C'est comme le petit Creative en clé USB qui n'est pas reconnu, on se demande comment c'est possible de fabriquer un produit comme ça ....


----------



## stefdefrejus (5 Juin 2007)

Ce qui est ballot c'est qu'il y a quelques jours il y avait des Shuffle première génération 512 Mo à 35  sur le Refurb. 

Et un Shuffle même première gnération ça marche bien.

Stef


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juin 2007)

C'est vrai qu'à part le refurb du matin......
Bon courage


----------



## milize (5 Juin 2007)

opte pr un ipod shuffle du refurb. Le dernier que j'avais vu il était à 39euros je crois


----------



## iShin (5 Juin 2007)

Le Creative Zen Stone  a l'air sympa et pas cher.
Il est un peu plus gros que le Shuffle, coûte 40 de moins et est compatible Mac.
Son utilisation est simple et repose sur le glisser/déposer.

Une vidéo de présentation >>ici<<


----------



## whereismymind (5 Juin 2007)

Méfiance sur Creative. Certains modèles sont annoncés compatibles Mac et ne le sont pas réellement. J'ai en fait les frais.


----------



## anneee (5 Juin 2007)

au prix des shuffle sur le refurb, je crois qu'il n'y a pas d'hésitations, et puis avec un ipod, plus de question à se poser sur compatibilité et autres

quand on peut faire simple.........


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

makisblack a dit:


> je cherche un balladeur mp3 compatible mac mais moins cher qu'un ipod shuffle (pas au dessus de 40 euros)


Un shuffle d'occaz'
Ca doit bien se trouver, non ?


----------



## nicogala (6 Juin 2007)

Mesdames et messieurs, s'il vous plait, ce n'est absolument pas le lieu pour parler d'un lecteur MP3 !
A la rigueur le forum "P&#233;riph&#233;riques" aurait mieux convennu, mais le lieux id&#233;al est avant tout iGeneration .
Rendez-vous l&#224; bas


----------

